# The Audi Q7 4.2 TDI Set for Geneva Debut



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

240 kW/326 bhp and 760 Nm of torque – Audi proudly presents the most powerful diesel SUV on the world market. A state-of-the-art eight-cylinder engine with common rail fuel injection and Piezo injectors not only stands out on account of its sheer output but also demonstrates outstanding efficiency: the 4.2 TDI has an average fuel consumption of just 11.1 litres of diesel per 100 kilometres.
* Full Story *


----------



## REVO321 (Jan 6, 2007)

*Re: The Audi Q7 4.2 TDI Set for Geneva Debut ([email protected])*

Does this mean that this Q7 will be aviable for the US market in the next few months ?
====================== REVO :


----------



## mml7 (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: The Audi Q7 4.2 TDI Set for Geneva Debut (REVO321)*


_Quote, originally posted by *REVO321* »_Does this mean that this Q7 will be aviable for the US market in the next few months ?
====================== REVO :









Even the 3.0 TDI isn't making it over hear until next year.


----------



## iwantanaudi (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: The Audi Q7 4.2 TDI Set for Geneva Debut (mml7)*

George, is the body any different? Do you have any pictures?


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: The Audi Q7 4.2 TDI Set for Geneva Debut (iwantanaudi)*

how is the 4.2TDI the most powerful the brand has to offer? what about the 6.0 V12 TDI? as far as i know, Audi has slated that for limited production and the V12 diesel trumps the 4.2 easily.
either way, i hope we get one of these engines here in the US soon.


----------



## ian_au (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: The Audi Q7 4.2 TDI Set for Geneva Debut (ProjectA3)*

Althought the v12 is 'announced' it doesn't appear to have a ship date - audi staff have indicated 18 months from now at best. Although they always try to dissuade from models you cant order yet and can exagerate- it looks to be at least 12 months before they will take orders.
So for now, the 4.2tdi is the top q7 and i am about to place an order. just finalising options.


----------



## Not Steve (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: The Audi Q7 4.2 TDI Set for Geneva Debut (ian_au)*

Does the 4.2 TDI come equipped similarly to the 4.2 petrol?
One of the things that annoyed us about the 3.0TDI was the need to option things that were standard on the petrol.
I can't see Dad changing cars until the V12 TDI is confirmed for Australia...


----------



## ian_au (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: The Audi Q7 4.2 TDI Set for Geneva Debut (Not Steve)*

Yes, in OZ i will basically be same as the 4.2fsi...but they are still finalising that there may be some additional items std. Lane warning is one. For me the more the better- i will order the options anyway as this will become the trip car instead of the s8 - and in oz the s8 only comes with everything. Hard to move to a car with less equipment than previous.
They are quoting a long wait for the v12-- they are actually saying 'V12 confirmed for late 2009' !! I cannot believe it--but that is the the official word. But at least it is already confirmed for Australia.
With the 4.2tdi we already get the engine in the a8 (and i had one for 5 days for a drive- it was VERY impressive- quieter than the fsi) and the car is basically unchanged so there should not be any new certification delays.
Expect v12 to be around 250k and have ceramics etc. The unknown is that it may be speced in such a way that even a dirt round might frighten it.




_Modified by ian_au at 11:16 PM 3/10/2007_


----------



## Not Steve (Dec 28, 2005)

I guess one of the problems of being an early purchaser (we were the first people in Adelaide to take delivery and ordered back in November 2005!) is that Audi were still trying to get various bits and pieces certified for use in Australia. Lane warning wasn't available - it's good to see they've sorted that out!
I'm guessing you're not keeping the S8 - what's inspired the move to a Q7? Dad has done a couple of long journeys with the Q7 (Adelaide to Perth and back, Adelaide to the Riverina and back) and has been very impressed with the performance, economy, and comfort. It leaves our Landcruiser for dead. Of course, it's not going to be as good on the rough stuff...
I've heard some good things about the 4.2TDI - given the price of and waiting time for the V12, perhaps that would be a better option for Dad. Is the 4.2TDI expected to cost around the same as the 4.2FSI?
Also, you should come and join us in the Australia regional forum







http://forums.vwvortex.com/zeroforum?id=137


_Modified by Not Steve at 11:00 PM 3-11-2007_


----------



## ian_au (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: (Not Steve)*

Lane warning is now availabe in oz.
The assumption is the 4.2tdi will be about 5k more than the 4.2fsi. In other markets there are some features made standard and the 4.2tdi (as the new flagship) that are not on the current 4.2fsi std spec for oz=e.g lane warning . These may be added for extra differentiation, or they may still go with the same spec for both. That decision is not released yet. If you look at the a8 the 4.2tdi is about 5.5k more expensive than the 4.2fsi.
SInce the 4.2tdi has to be above the 4.2fsi as an engine, the spec cannot be lower, any extras aside from the engine will increase the price difference.
The plan is to not keep the s8. The new s8 is about half way between the weight of the q7 and old s8- the extra weight the s8 has put on is a real minus as a sports car. 
Another factor for moving to the q7 is that as a trip car the ability to do a little 4wd at the end of the trip can be very attractive.
The q7 has more space and flexibility and with the 4.2tdi the performance is about the same as the new a8 ....in gear acceleration from the a8 tdi is a match for the s8 and in the q7 with the stronger gearbox they have let loose even more torque than in the a8!!!
Diesel is the way of the future......the new s8 should have the v12 (if only it would fit and the gearbox handle it!)
We have one tdi......petrol feels like a step back to the past. I gather you bought the 3.0tdi over the 4.2fsi not because of price, just because tdi torque felt better even when around 2/3 the engine size.
I am actually down for an r8 as well since the q7 may feel silly for trips across town with just me....but i may back off and wait for the tdi in that one too.
Had a quick look at the local forum and i will give it consideration. Would be way better if arranged into topics by model like this forum








Hopefully not too much of the post here is oz specific - i previously resided in the US and apologize to US readers for quoting temps in C - but most of posts are relevant to the us too.


----------

